
White House source distills a Trump Doctrine, and it has a swear word in it - maxshmax
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/white-house-source-distills-a-donald-trump-doctrine-and-it-has-a-swear-word-in-it-2018-06-11
======
maxshmax
'We're America, bitch.' \-- it's like we just turned into the end of an 80's
action film after the bad guy dies.

